# Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips



## crazyFish (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo ich habe folgende Frage, beim feedern benutze ich derzeit folgende Methode um meinen Futterplatz exakt an zuwerfen: Die Weite stelle ich ein indem ich die Schnur in den Clip stecke und dann auf einen Fixpunkt am anderen Ufer ziele.
Dies klappt auch sehr gut, jedoch weiss ich das in meinem Hausgewässer auch grössere Brassen drin sind und die Folge von einem 10er Vorfach und einer im Schnurclip festgemachten Hauptschnur kann ich mir vorstellen. 
Kennt jemand von euch eine Möglichkeit, die die Wurfweite zwar fest einstellt (also keine Schnurmarkierung) aber auch in der Lage ist dann wenn ein grosser Fisch dran ist Schnur zu geben?

Ich danke schonma für die hoffentlich kommenden Inspirationen.


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*

Die Sache mit dem schnurclip ist eigentlich top, wenn du nach dem Aufteffen nochmal 3-4 Kurbelumdrehungen Schur als Puffer auf die Spule ziehst


----------



## schriever (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*

1. Schnur mit einer ganz kleinen Festellperle makieren.
2. Schnur mit Adding Makieren.
3. Schnur mit einem stückchen dünnen Tape makieren. 

Habe noch keine der Methoden getestet, ist mir nur grad so eingefallen. 
Wer weiß, vielleicht funzt ja was davon.


----------



## alterjunger (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*

Nimm einen Gummiring und lege ihn stramm auf die Schnurspuhle. Ein Stück Fahrradschlauch ist dazu ideal. Die Wurfweite ist immer gleich, jedoch kann ein Fisch die Schnur unter dem Gummi abziehen.


----------



## schrauber78 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*

@schriever Edding ist schaisse (schreibweise wg zensur), denn ich hab festgestellt, dass diese Stifte die Reißfestigkeit von Multifilen Schüren stark senkt.
Die Variante mit dem Tape finf ich aber nicht schlecht...


----------



## Rocky Coast (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*

Hallo Crazy Fish,

habe letztens die Schnur mit Edding markiert. Funktioniert ganz gut, habe halt nur Bedenken, dass die Schnur durch die Inhaltsstoffe des Stiftes angegriffen werden kann.

Habe mal irgendwo im Fachhandel eine Art Wachsstift gesehen, der zum Markieren der Schnur gedacht war. Der sollte die Schnur angeblich keinesfalls schädigen und sich problemlos entfernen lassen. Weiß aber leider nicht mehr den Hersteller.


----------



## slowhand (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*

Ich angel nur selten mit dem Korb, habe da aber doch mal eine Frage: Bisher habe ich den Schnurclip für eine der unnötigsten Erfindungen überhaupt gehalten, einfach deshalb, weil eigentlich alle Clips, die ich kenne, perfekte Schnur-Trenner sind... Ganz schlimm ist es bei meiner US 4500B. Da reicht schon der leichteste Zug und die Schnur ist durch. Wie eine Klinge. Wenn ich mir dann vorstelle, daß der Clip einen geworfenen 50g-Korb stoppt... Da fliegt doch die Montage davon?!
Hat niemand diese Probleme? Oder mach' ich da was falsch?|kopfkrat


----------



## Wallerschreck (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*



slowhand schrieb:


> Ich angel nur selten mit dem Korb, habe da aber doch mal eine Frage: Bisher habe ich den Schnurclip für eine der unnötigsten Erfindungen überhaupt gehalten, einfach deshalb, weil eigentlich alle Clips, die ich kenne, perfekte Schnur-Trenner sind... Ganz schlimm ist es bei meiner US 4500B. Da reicht schon der leichteste Zug und die Schnur ist durch. Wie eine Klinge. Wenn ich mir dann vorstelle, daß der Clip einen geworfenen 50g-Korb stoppt... Da fliegt doch die Montage davon?!
> Hat niemand diese Probleme? Oder mach' ich da was falsch?|kopfkrat


 
Klingt nach Fabrikationsfehler..vielleicht hilft es das Ding mal mit feinem Schleifpapier zu behandeln wahrscheinlich ist irgendwo ein Grat stehengeblieben.


----------



## crazyFish (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*



slowhand schrieb:


> Ich angel nur selten mit dem Korb, habe da aber doch mal eine Frage: Bisher habe ich den Schnurclip für eine der unnötigsten Erfindungen überhaupt gehalten, einfach deshalb, weil eigentlich alle Clips, die ich kenne, perfekte Schnur-Trenner sind... Ganz schlimm ist es bei meiner US 4500B. Da reicht schon der leichteste Zug und die Schnur ist durch. Wie eine Klinge. Wenn ich mir dann vorstelle, daß der Clip einen geworfenen 50g-Korb stoppt... Da fliegt doch die Montage davon?!
> Hat niemand diese Probleme? Oder mach' ich da was falsch?|kopfkrat



Also das Problem habe ich nicht, abgekommen ist mir noch keine Montage und mir ist auch _noch _kein Schnurabriss an einer alten Einspannstelle unter gekommen.


Ich nutzte eine 22er Hauptschnur und habe als maximum 50er Körbe mit 60g Futter sprich 110g Gesamtgewicht geworfen. Die Rollen waren entweder eine Shimano Catana oder eine Balzer DLX. Beides machte keine Problem ich werfe ja aber auch nur relativ kurz da ich meistens in steilen Buchten des Sees unterwegs bin und dann immer nur leichet, sprich so dass der Schwung nur für ein oder zwei Meter weiter als die Einspannung reichen würde.


----------



## crazyFish (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*

Danke erst einmal für die Ideen ich hatte zwar eigentlich nicht nach Schnurmarkierungen gefragt:



crazyFish schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch eine Möglichkeit, die die Wurfweite zwar fest einstellt (_*a**lso keine Schnurmarkierung*_) aber auch in der Lage ist dann wenn ein grosser Fisch dran ist Schnur zu geben?




Jedoch ist mir an Überlegen klar geworden, dass ich die auf jeden Fall brauche um die eingestellte Weite wieder zu bekommen wenn ich einen Grösseren gefangen haben sollte.

Hier dann ma zu den Vorschlägen:

Eine kleine Feststellperle über die ganze Schnur zuziehen finde ich sehr umständlich.
Die Gefahr mit dem Edding werde ich mir merken wusste ich noch gar nicht.
Nach einem speziellen Schnurfettstift muss ich mal die Tage im Fachladen schauen.
Die Idee mit dem Tape gefällt mir noch am besten.
Da ich gestern Abend nicht schlafen konnte und nur am rotieren war, hatte ich da noch ne Idee. Ich montiere es gleich mal und mach ein Foto davon ist glaub ich einfach als mit Worten zu beschreiben.


----------



## crazyFish (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*

Ups grade ganz vergessen auf die Idee von alterjunger gefällt mir schon ganz gut, hört sich so an als wäre sie das was ich gesucht habe. Nur bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher wie ich das mit dem Fahrradschlauch auf der Spule machen soll.
Hat vielleicht jemand einen Link zu einer Beschreibung und nach Möglichkeit dem einen oder andern Foto.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*

@crazyfish,So einen Markierungsstift brauchst du nicht aus dem Fachhandel zu holen,
da tut es auch ein Kajalstift,von der Schwester oder Mutter,was der Gesichtshaut nicht
schadet wird auch der Schnur nichts anhaben.

Taxidermist


----------



## magic feeder (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*

ich nehme immer silikonposenstopper zum markieren oder gummibänder


----------



## crazyFish (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*

Ich bin am Überlegen einen Stopperknoten aus Mono zu binden, eine Seite etwas länger zulassen und diese dann in den Schnurclip zu hängen. So hätte ich die drei, vier Wicklungen die man ja immer durchs straffen auf der Roll hat Zeit das Ende aus dem Schnurclip zu zuziehen und der Fisch hätte dann frei Bahn sowie ich immer noch eine Entfernungseinstellung für den nächsten Wurf.
Jedoch werde ich da wohl noch etwas Zeit zum Tüfteln reinstecken müssen damit die einzelnen Sachen zueinander passen.


----------



## jaeger (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*



crazyFish schrieb:


> So hätte ich die drei, vier Wicklungen die man ja immer durchs straffen auf der Roll hat Zeit das Ende aus dem Schnurclip zu zuziehen und der Fisch hätte dann frei Bahn




#c das versteh ich nicht ganz...
Der Schnurclip ist doch Teil der Spule und die Spule dreht sich wenn Schnur abläuft. Wie willst du dann noch das Ende aus dem Schnurclip friemeln? |kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*

Kannst auch ein Stück Power Gum an die Hauptschnur binden und diese in den Schnurclip einhängen oder halt die Fahrradschlauch variante

mfg Flo


----------



## crazyFish (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*

Dachte mir schon dass es schwer wird das zuerkären.
Darum habe ich mal zwei Fotos mit Beschreibung gemacht:

*Bild 1 *- So wirds gebunden:
http://img169.*ih.us/img169/3376/wurfweitenbeg01gz1.jpg

*Bild 2 *- So sitzt es dann auf der Spule:
http://img169.*ih.us/img169/6479/wurfweitenbeg02gd4.jpg

An dem freien Ende welches zusehen ist kann man dann in der Theorie ziehen um den Stopper aus dem Schnurclip zulösen und den Fisch ziehen zulassen.

Wie es nun mit der Praxistauglichkeit aussieht, bezüglich Stabilität und Durchgängigkeit an Rutenringen bzw. Schnurlaufbügel muss sich noch zeigen.


Wie gesagt ist gestern Nacht in der Schlaflosen Phase entstanden. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit etwas Ähnlichem oder Anregungen?


----------



## crazyFish (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Kannst auch ein Stück Power Gum an die Hauptschnur binden und diese in den Schnurclip einhängen oder halt die Fahrradschlauch variante
> 
> mfg Flo



Oh vor meinem Post nicht gesehen, ich denke mal das Power Gum würdest du genauso befestigen wie ich den Stopperknoten, richtig?


----------



## crazyFish (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nach dem Auswurf auf die entsprechnede gewünschte Entfernung den Fahrradschlauch vom *hinteren Ende der Spule *über die Schnur schieben und fertig - ganz easy Dann kann die Schnur bei einem größeren Fisch ungehindert nach vorne unter dem Gummi hindurch abgezogen werden.




Jetzt hat es Klick gemacht, danke ich werde mal schauen wo ich nen alten Schlauch finde und es ausprobieren.


----------



## jaeger (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*

So hab ich mir das nach deiner ersten Beschreibung auch vorgestellt. Aber wie willst du den Stopperarm aus dem Clip lösen, wenn sich die Spule mit 2 Umdrehungen pro Sekunde dreht?

Die Fahrradschlauch - Variante hört sich wirklich gut an. Ich würde allerdings das Schlauchstück nicht zu breit ausfallen lassen. Eher so 1 bis 2 cm. Dann kannst du ihn zur Not noch während des Drills nach vorne über die Spule stülpen, so dass er frei an der Schnur hängt und nicht stört..


----------



## crazyFish (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*



jaeger schrieb:


> So hab ich mir das nach deiner ersten Beschreibung auch vorgestellt. Aber wie willst du den Stopperarm aus dem Clip lösen, wenn sich die Spule mit 2 Umdrehungen pro Sekunde dreht?



Wenn ein Fisch mit so einer Wucht einsteigen sollte ist mein 12er oder 10er Vorfach eh gesprengt.


----------



## Scholli79 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben...

Ich binde mir eine Schlaufe aus PowerGum und lege sie über die Spule, dann wird die Schlaufe in den Clip eingehängt. Der PowerGum federt die Wucht des Auswurfs etwas ab, wenn man die Enden der Schlaufe etwas überstehen lässt bekommt man die Schlaufe auch recht schnell wieder aus dem Clip. :m Ich hoffe das war halbwegs verständlich, ansonsten |kopfkrat muß ich wohl mal ne Zeichnung machen?

Um die Entfernung wieder zu finden wenn ich die Schlaufe mal aus dem Clip nehme markiere ich die Schnur mit einem "industry painter edding 950". Das ist ein Fettstifft der die Schnur meines Erachtens  nicht schädigt. Böse Zungen behaupten übrigens die speziellen Schnurmarker diverser Angelgeräte Hersteller seien umgelabelte edding 950s |supergri...

gruß Marcel


----------



## Wabbelfisch (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*



Scholli79 schrieb:


> ...ansonsten |kopfkrat muß ich wohl mal ne Zeichnung machen?



nö. hat bereits irgendjemand woanders gemacht:


----------



## Scholli79 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*

@Wabbelfisch:
Danke...:m genau so hab ich das gemeint, hatte damit bisher noch nie Probleme. Ich nutze diese Methode auch um beim Karpfenangeln mit der Futterrakete anzufüttern.

Mfg Marcel


----------



## crazyFish (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*

Ich finde auch das die simpelste Möglichkeit ist, ich werde mich mal drüber schlau machen und schauen ob mein Haushändler es im Programm hat.

Wenn es mich im Praxistest überzeugt, könnte ich meine Montage ja auch mal auf Geflochtene umstellen. Weil eine dünne Geflochtene wollte ich nur sehr ungern mit nem Schnurclip fischen, da hört das Vertrauen auf.

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten nach dem Test melde ich mich noch mal.

ps gibt es bezügl. Grösse/Stärke etwas worauf ich achten sollte, da dieses Powergum Neuland für mich ist?


----------



## totentanz (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*



jaeger schrieb:


> #c das versteh ich nicht ganz...
> Der Schnurclip ist doch Teil der Spule und die Spule dreht sich wenn Schnur abläuft. Wie willst du dann noch das Ende aus dem Schnurclip friemeln? |kopfkrat




Es gibt auch noch die Variante den Rücklauf zu benutzen. Da dreht sich die Spule nicht, und wenn man den Clip zuvor an eine passende Stelle gedreht hat ist das Aushängen beim Drill normalerweise kein Problem mehr. (Bremse zu!!) Die Schnur aber vorher mit einem Stift markieren sonst findest du die Weite nicht mehr genau.
Edding ist nicht so mein Fall. Nach fünf mal angeln ist bald die ganze Schnur "gefärbt" und du findest die richtige Markierung auch nicht mehr. Kannst natürlich verschieden Farben verwenden, aber die Angelschnur will ich dann mal sehen. *g*


----------



## Scholli79 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*

@ crazyFish

ich würde beim PowerGum darauf achten dass es nicht zu dick ist, für meine US Baitrunner beim Karpfenangeln verwende ich ein PowerGum in 0.65, dass ist mir aber für meine Feeder Rolle etwas dick, da tuts auch 0.35. Mit der dickeren Version hab ich mir an einer etwas kleineren Rolle schonmal einen Schnurclip abgebrochen.

Mfg Marcel


----------



## magic feeder (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Dachte mir schon dass es schwer wird das zuerkären.
> Darum habe ich mal zwei Fotos mit Beschreibung gemacht:
> 
> *Bild 1 *- So wirds gebunden:
> ...


 

tolle variante....die kannte ich noch nicht......#6


----------



## trout-spezi (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wurfweitenbegrezung als die Verwendung des Schnurclips*

auf jeden, sehr schön! #6


----------

